# ANything going on this weekend?



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2008)

I kinda might have a sort of date type of thing this weekend and I'm thinking bands/nights out/comedy or whatever to go to.

Anything good in bath and/or bristol you can think of?


----------



## Onket (Jun 3, 2008)

Cambridge close enough?!

http://www.strawberry-fair.org.uk/


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 3, 2008)

yeah, a bit far imo


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm going to a mates leaving do in Clifton...oh and my sis bbq on sunday, but I think they'd both freak if I bought a strange person along...and well...you are somewhat strange are you not


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 3, 2008)

Venn Festival 
www.vennfestival.com


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 3, 2008)

Fuck Buttons


----------



## Jenerys (Jun 3, 2008)

eh?


----------



## xenon (Jun 4, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Venn Festival
> www.vennfestival.com




What is that? Their site's broken and a bit rubbish.


----------



## Kanda (Jun 4, 2008)

Fishing


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2008)

LilJen said:


> Venn Festival
> www.vennfestival.com



Looks cool.  Might go to the thekla on sunday.

Cheers!


----------



## hermitical (Jun 4, 2008)

beer festival at Bitton on the Bristol - Bath cycle path


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 4, 2008)

hermitical said:


> beer festival at Bitton on the Bristol - Bath cycle path



Boozing 'n' cycling: the sensible option...


----------



## hermitical (Jun 4, 2008)

I heard a tale of one poor bloke who lost all control after a half of bitter shandy at Bitton, came a right cropper by all accounts and all this in front of his friends AND his missus


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 4, 2008)

Fishing


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 4, 2008)

hermitical said:


> I heard a tale of one poor bloke who lost all control after a half of bitter shandy at Bitton, came a right cropper by all accounts and all this in front of his friends AND his missus



Some people swear it helps, but personally, I'm more than capable of crashing my bike _without_ the aid of booze. 

_*beams with pride*_


----------



## hermitical (Jun 4, 2008)

at least you've got a fucking bike


----------



## Sunspots (Jun 4, 2008)

hermitical said:


> at least you've got a fucking bike



Well, you're in Bristol (-Eastville?) aren't you?  -I'm sure you could get a bus to the Bitton Beer Festival. 

(-Or walk several miles each way along the cycle track.  -Always a fine way to tackle the effects of afternoon drinking... )


----------



## Kevicious (Jun 4, 2008)

If your date can hang on till Tuesday, you could take her to see Kunt and the Gang at the Junction. 

There you could have a pint of Thatchers and somone might piss over yer shoes in the bogs too. 

Specialist stuff but she might go for it...


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 4, 2008)

It's not really a date imo, but yeah, cool


----------



## Geri (Jun 4, 2008)

There's a *GIANT FAMILY FUNFAIR* in Eastville Park.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 4, 2008)

Kevicious said:


> If your date can hang on till Tuesday, you could take her to see Kunt and the Gang at the Junction.
> 
> There you could have a pint of Thatchers and somone might piss over yer shoes in the bogs too.
> 
> Specialist stuff but she might go for it...



fuck that.... you want this






Should be a cracker



though from what I've heard Kevicious would rather go see grandad Harper


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 5, 2008)

hermitical said:


> I heard a tale of one poor bloke who lost all control after a half of bitter shandy at Bitton, came a right cropper by all accounts and all this in front of his friends AND his missus



Handsome chap he was i heard.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 5, 2008)

That isn't my recollection...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2008)

St Werberghs Carnival tomorrow sounds fun.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 6, 2008)

fun for a fiver


----------



## Geri (Jun 6, 2008)

hermitical said:


> fun for a fiver



It costs £5 to go to St Werburgh Carnival? 

Me and the lesser half are going on a walk along the coast path.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Geri said:


> It costs £5 to go to St Werburgh Carnival?
> 
> Me and the lesser half are going on a walk along the coast path.



yeah it was a bit of a rinse to be honest. a fiver for what was essentially a fete. 

was still fun though and i bought a great hat.


----------



## Geri (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm sure it was more fun than walking for 6 miles along the mud of the Severn Estuarty with hardly any water in the boiling heat.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Geri said:


> I'm sure it was more fun than walking for 6 miles along the mud of the Severn Estuarty with hardly any water in the boiling heat.



yeha i'm pretty sure it was


----------



## big eejit (Jun 10, 2008)

Hmmm, fleeced by hippies or re-enactment of the Ancient Mariner?


----------

